# Update on my sick cat



## lovekelsey (Apr 19, 2005)

Good luck! Hope she gets better!


----------



## Ina (Apr 10, 2005)

I hope she'll be ok too...
Heffanator, don't worry!
Remember? 

Cats ..
..
.
9 lives


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

Ina, true true  

By the way, I love your giggly dog icon. It's too cool


----------



## Walia (Apr 11, 2005)

How is she now? Did she get any better? Let us know.
Walia


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

She is still not wanting to eat. =( I can feel her hip bones now. I have to force feed her every couple hours or so with the food the vet gave me. I've given her olive oil, incase she had a hairball or is constipated. I also give her a little yogurt every now and then to keep her sugar up.


----------



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

Try something else, maybe you should try offering her kitten food.
Many adult cats, especially when sick are very picky about their food, but not many adult cats can resist kitten food and it might help and jump start her appetite. 
Even if she eats some of that yoghurt, it just doesn't contain all nutrition. Kitten food will provide the additional nutrition and also help her recoup some of losses.
Good luck.
pepe


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

I just asked my mom to pick up some kitten food on the way home! We'll give it a try. =)


----------



## Leena G (Apr 12, 2005)

Pepe is right, kitten food is the best choice of food.
Heffanator (what a nick ) as long as Miss Kitty is with you, I think the best thing you can do is give her your time, attention and love. Your cat is going through a rough time but no matter what, this is what means the most to her.


----------

